# Investment Property



## rilassante (Mar 21, 2010)

My wife and I are considering building an apartment in Portugal. Ideally we would keep one unit for ourselves and rent the rest. We are both U.S. citizens. 

I am having a hard time finding a resource that details the specifics associated with owning and renting property owned by persons outside the EU.

For starters, does Portugal limit property ownership to only individuals from EU member states?

Any resources, links, or book recommendations that would help clarify things would be much appreciated. 

Many thanks, Mike


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



rilassante said:


> My wife and I are considering building an apartment in Portugal. Ideally we would keep one unit for ourselves and rent the rest. We are both U.S. citizens.
> 
> I am having a hard time finding a resource that details the specifics associated with owning and renting property owned by persons outside the EU.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike 

First let me welcome you to the Forum.

There are a number of members from the USA on this Forum so hopefully there will be some who can offer help to your question. 

Good luck

Peterfc 666?


----------



## MarcoCarrico (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone can own as many properties as they wish but you need to have a fiscal number and a fiscal representation here and as you are getting an income from your rentals then you better get an accountant to take care of all your paperwork.


----------

